# Why cant nintendo give us a nintendo 64



## funnystory (Jan 12, 2016)

With up to par graphics and a normal controller. Focus on bringing good first party titles to the system on release. Bring luigis mansion zelda all that good shit for the console and make handheld versions of the games instead. Why is twilight princess remake on wii u and not n3ds?Cuz the system is too weak.Come on nintendo I remember being 3 years old getting an n64 for christmas whats happening now? Im 21 and have bought ALL your consoles since(not counting rehashes like dsi).


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 12, 2016)

Well most businesses do not go into projects wanting them to be a failure for a start.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 12, 2016)

N64 wasn't really all that great. PS1 and Saturn were better, imo.


----------



## VincentBeasley (Jan 12, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> N64 wasn't really all that great. PS1 and Saturn were better, imo.


Yup I agree. Heck, gamecube was better then the 64 was lol


----------



## Black-Ice (Jan 12, 2016)

PS2 was the greatest console of all time.

Why can't sony give me a PS2?


----------



## Pacheko17 (Jan 12, 2016)

SNES was the greatest console of all time.

Why can't Nintendo go back to cartridges?


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 12, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> N64 wasn't really all that great. PS1 and Saturn were better, imo.


PS1 was better than the N64. But Saturn? I can't think of even one game on the Saturn worth buying a Saturn for.


----------



## Rockhoundhigh (Jan 12, 2016)

Good hardware bottlenecked by cartridges. The N64 certainly hits a nostalgia point for me but from a business perspective it's safe to say it was relatively DOA thanks to the PlayStation. I don't think Nintendo wants to hit that mark again especially after the Wii U. I think they're hoping to actually push units into people's homes this time.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 12, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> PS1 was better than the N64. But Saturn? I can't think of even one game on the Saturn worth buying a Saturn for.


DBZ The Legend was better on Saturn than PS1. Audio files were crystal clear and visuals were improved too.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 12, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> PS1 was better than the N64. But Saturn? I can't think of even one game on the Saturn worth buying a Saturn for.


There are lots of good games for sega saturn. Especially if you are in to light gun games and fighting games.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jan 12, 2016)

funnystory said:


> With up to par graphics and a normal controller. Focus on bringing good first party titles to the system on release. Bring luigis mansion zelda all that good shit for the console and make handheld versions of the games instead. Why is twilight princess remake on wii u and not n3ds?Cuz the system is too weak.Come on nintendo I remember being 3 years old getting an n64 for christmas whats happening now? Im 21 and have bought ALL your consoles since(not counting rehashes like dsi).


Setting aside all the points made in this thread already about the downsides of the N64, I kinda agree with you, but from what we have heard of the NX so far, it might be the console you're looking for.
I am in no way disappointed with the Wii U's graphics, but the 3DS leaves something to be desired with the low resolution. The 3D effect would be much better utilized with a higher resolution as well.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 12, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> PS1 was better than the N64. But Saturn? I can't think of even one game on the Saturn worth buying a Saturn for.


The Saturn didn't have an absolutely great library, but enough to beat the N64 rather easily. I'd recommend checking out the system if you enjoy fighting games, Nights, and other arcade style games.


----------



## Viri (Jan 12, 2016)

http://www.amazon.com/AtGames-Genes...p/B0094H8H7I/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8

One of these, but for Saturn, Dreamcast, N64, PS1, etc, would be pretty neat.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 12, 2016)

Viri said:


> http://www.amazon.com/AtGames-Genes...p/B0094H8H7I/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> One of these, but for Saturn, Dreamcast, N64, PS1, etc, would be pretty neat.


Never seen clone consoles for disc based systems before, doubt they exist. Plus people who usually buy those might not know too much about video games to begin with.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 13, 2016)

TecXero said:


> The Saturn didn't have an absolutely great library, but enough to beat the N64 rather easily. I'd recommend checking out the system if you enjoy fighting games, Nights, and other arcade style games.



I think I read that the Saturn versions of Pandemonium were also better than PS1 but I never tried it out myself as I got the cheaper editions (PS1).



Viri said:


> http://www.amazon.com/AtGames-Genes...p/B0094H8H7I/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8
> 
> One of these, but for Saturn, Dreamcast, N64, PS1, etc, would be pretty neat.



Aren't these the clone consoles with really bad audio issues?


----------



## Alex4U (Jan 13, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> SNES was the greatest console of all time.
> 
> Why can't Nintendo go back to cartridges?



Why i selled my donkey kong country, megama x, mario 64 and super mario kart ;----------------;
14 years with me, WHHYYYYYY??? ;________________;


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 13, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Never seen clone consoles for disc based systems before, doubt they exist. Plus people who usually buy those might not know too much about video games to begin with.


Dreamcast for example needs no hacking. Just burn a CD with the game image and pop it in to play.


----------



## Sakitoshi (Jan 13, 2016)

PC is the greatest machine of all time.

Why can't Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft give me a PC?

ohhh wait. Sony and Microsoft already have a PC-like console. sorry Nintendo, you have to go.

And why there are so many rant/praise threads about Nintendo lately??



Catastrophic said:


> PS1 was better than the N64. But Saturn? I can't think of even one game on the Saturn worth buying a Saturn for.


Castlevania Nocturne in the Moonlight?? AKA Castlevania Symphony of the Night full version??
maybe just for that one, but the only superiority of that version is the content, the Technics aspects weren't that good.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 13, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> PC is the greatest machine of all time.



That is very subjective. A PC can be anything.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 13, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> PC is the greatest machine of all time.
> 
> Why can't Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft give me a PC?
> -snip-


Quantum computers are the greatest machines of all time.

Why can't Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft give me a quantum computer?


----------



## jastolze (Jan 13, 2016)

Why hasn't a reputable seller made a portable N64 that doesn't cost over 500 USD yet?


----------



## TecXero (Jan 13, 2016)

jastolze said:


> Why hasn't a reputable seller made a portable N64 that doesn't cost over 500 USD yet?


I doubt Nintendo would license something like that, especially with them pushing the expensive VC games.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jan 14, 2016)

jastolze said:


> Why hasn't a reputable seller made a portable N64 that doesn't cost over 500 USD yet?


Assuming I can not make a hardware clone (be it actual hardware which I am not expecting at all -- crazy custom MIPS and fun is not a NES 6502, GB/GBC z80 or GBA ARM7TDMI, some kind of superior hardware pared back for N64 use -- everything has an ARM processor these days so you can probably leverage a newer one to run the old stuff but nothing has polished up N64 hardware, or just some kind of emulation which we are probably not going to accept here*) that means adapting an N64 into one. I would imagine I am not going to want to make more than about 10 (is the demand really there? The N64 was not a success and time has not necessarily turned it into an unsung classic and sitting on unsold stock is no fun).

*I hear N64 android emulation is not the worst.

Not sure what price to use for my stockpile of N64s for this. Ebay US completed listing prices seem pretty high at around $64.99 fully working with expansion pack and controller to cannibalise, I get some https://www.youtube.com/user/BitHead1000 action going on and I might be able to drive that down. Not sure if there are any simple fixes for the N64 that I can do by virtue of my owning real soldering gear.
Do I have to do the RGB mod for this? https://hackaday.io/project/4098-n64-pal-rgb-dac-board for a rough idea (CPLDs are not terribly dear http://www.digikey.co.uk/product-se...lex-programmable-logic-devices/2556261?k=CPLD and I would probably go with a proper DAC rather than a R2R ladder which might cost enough to note in this). I will go with no for now.

Anyway power consumption. http://nesp.tighelory.com/p64.shtml#amps reckons 
6.15 watts and I am going to need a 12V rail and a 3.3V rail. 3.3v @ 1.5A as well which I am not sure I want to drop on a simple voltage regulator, or run dual rails from a battery pack, so perhaps a tiny bit more from some proper DC-DC conversion. 2 3.7V ICR18650-26A (half decent Samsung batteries) used in things like power tools, laptop batteries and whatever else run about $5 for two. I am not up volting so I need to make at least 12V in cells. At those voltages then 4 in series or about $10 gets me that. I will be generous and assume they give me the full 2600mAh/2.6Ah they claim (cheap Chinese batteries seldom get anywhere near that close) and I will go 100% discharge, whether I have to double that to 8 cells we will see shortly. I will want some proper charge management on top of this.

I will need to add a screen into this as well. Not sure what we are paying for screens right now if I am doing aliexpress but http://www.banggood.com/Wholesale-7...arview-Monitor-Backup-LCD-Screen-p-63954.html reckons maybe $30 for one of suitable size -- I am not going to stick a 3 inch thing aimed at a raspberry pi on this after all. Should come with composite cables which is nice. 12 V @ 500 mA according to the specs, not sure what that might be in real life but I will stick with that. Speakers are in there too.

Back to power
6.15 watts for the console requirements, double that for the screen and speakers to get a nice about 12W. What is a suitable runtime for this thing? With the 4 cells it would go for about 2 hours which is a bit short for my liking for a "portable" device, however it seems to be about standard which might be doable if I dangerously discharge the batteries.

So before case and building I am at
$65+10+30 or 105
For this I will lack a memory card. I will probably also need some extra components (wiring, voltage and charge management), it will not be much ( http://www.digikey.co.uk/product-search/en?vendor=0&keywords=NCP1850+ for the charge management).

Cases then. I could do some monstrosity of a project box, but I won't. 3d printing? Hah unless it is from someone with a proper printer doing something nice (not sure what shapeways will cost but for the size it will likely not be pretty). So CNC/laser cut which is not bad or injection moulding, which is almost doable in batches of 10 or so if I do not need crazy features or can make my moulds and forms. The N64 board is a fair old lump as well, not as bad as a xbox or something but still not a tiny NES board or anything. https://xcvg.files.wordpress.com/2009/12/n64boardremove.jpg
Call it $50 a box and that is possibly being generous, if only because I might have to drill holes or otherwise finish and assemble things.

What do I have to do as far as resoldering? Can I leave the cart port stuck up in the air (maybe go back to the master system to gamegear adapter days and call it a sun visor) or do I want to make some kind of adapter board to point it in a different direction (I would hate to resolder it).
Control port(s). Am I desoldering them and regardless I am almost certainly going to have to internalise one and throw some buttons somewhere else so people can hold it in hand. The N64 controller is pretty amenable to this though.
I am not sure how I am going to cost this -- do I assume a basic $15 a hour soldering monkey is enough for the task ( https://www.adzuna.co.uk/jobs/south-west-england/soldering-assembler ), basic phone repair type rates ( http://www.jcdrepair.com/apple-iphone-6-plus-screen-repair says $150 all in for an iphone 6 screen, less 85 for ebay price for a screen assembly to give 65 a hour, even if they claim 15 minutes for the repair), proper electronics diagnosis repair ( https://www.youtube.com/user/rossmanngroup/videos ) or I am charging myself out at big boy engineer rates? I imagine a lot will be wire harness and basic surface mount but you never know, also no way I would trust said solder monkey to design all this in the first place and even the phone repair types might not have it in them.
I am going with $100 for the assembly, assuming everything on my bench to everything on my bench finished and being tested is under 2 hours wall to wall.

While I am not sure what assembly time will be, and I might be able to drive it down if I spend the time in the design stage (which I will also have to figure out and amortise over the batch) -- if I am prototyping and spending 30 hours messing around in various types of cad and cam/toolpath making (just to save that bit at my CNC run) then that gets fun.

I am at around $250 per portable, not counting research, prototype design time (min 30 hours I would reckon), not counting messing around with postage and not counting a return/refund or two, assuming they all sell just like that, and being generous at various steps there. With an upfront cost of maybe $1500 for the boxes and consoles if I am doing a whole batch of 10, maybe drop that a bit if I source N64s better and as needed. I might be able to force that down to $350-$400 if I am willing to risk some stuff but $500 for something done properly seems about right. If you are thinking more like "do I get a portable N64 or new android tablet like a samsung galaxy" money then you are dreaming. For a more desirable console with few issues that I could do in larger batches (say a NES toaster if we are going internet styley) I might be able to drive that down, doubly so if I use some kind of small hardware clone board. As I have ignored costings for design and such here then price is not likely to go down should I get the second run, not to mention such a run would probably have comments from the first people meaning I am probably spending another prototype and design session. Small run engineering like this is a hard game; it is why most things you see are cases, mod boards, adapters, mod jigs, repair boards and such like. Equally that price is a concern for games here vs doing something similar for musical instruments, car mods, some more general computing, DIY purposes or something like that where it is less of a concern tends to drive many an engineering inclined person away.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jan 16, 2016)

TecXero said:


> The Saturn didn't have an absolutely great library, but enough to beat the N64 rather easily. I'd recommend checking out the system if you enjoy fighting games, Nights, and other arcade style games.



Unfortunately a lot of the best fighters like the Marvel VS ports were Japan-only, but thankfully they can easily be emulated today. The SS was definitely underrated and the west got shafted big time when it came to some of its best releases and the RAM expansion made it a rather formidable system when correctly programmed for. Its potential was never fully realized, and it has the greatest fighting game pad ever.

Tangent aside, I agree although yeah the N64 was destroyed by the PSX due to cartridges' high cost+very limited storage space. If Nintendo would've used CDs+the expansion port for extra memory to speed up loading like some Saturn games did, I think it would have been much more competitive with the Playstation. The NES, SNES and Wii were their most successful home consoles and let's be honest; much of the Wii's success was due to it being a huge temporary fad for a short time even though it had tons of awesome games. Casual fans/trend followers are fickle, and Nintendo really need to improve their relationships with 3rd parties as well as design a console with plenty of power. I'm not a fan of forced gimmicks either(make them optional please!) but that's just me.

Basically they need a system kind of like the GC(no restrictive proprietary formats though) but with a lot more 3rd party support, and I have no idea what Nintendo needs to do to get such support.

EDIT: I kinda see the DS as a portable N64 or at least close to it.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Jan 16, 2016)

So this is a company war now?

Okay.

*NINTENDO IS, HAS BEEN, AND ALWAYS WILL BE THE BEST.





*


----------



## cvskid (Jan 16, 2016)

Hungry Friend said:


> Unfortunately a lot of the best fighters like the Marvel VS ports were Japan-only, but thankfully they can easily be emulated today. The SS was definitely underrated and the west got shafted big time when it came to some of its best releases and the RAM expansion made it a rather formidable system when correctly programmed for. Its potential was never fully realized, and it has the greatest fighting game pad ever.
> 
> Tangent aside, I agree although yeah the N64 was destroyed by the PSX due to cartridges' high cost+very limited storage space. If Nintendo would've used CDs+the expansion port for extra memory to speed up loading like some Saturn games did, I think it would have been much more competitive with the Playstation. The NES, SNES and Wii were their most successful home consoles and let's be honest; much of the Wii's success was due to it being a huge temporary fad for a short time even though it had tons of awesome games. Casual fans/trend followers are fickle, and Nintendo really need to improve their relationships with 3rd parties as well as design a console with plenty of power. I'm not a fan of forced gimmicks either(make them optional please!) but that's just me.
> 
> ...


Same. Always saw gb/c as a handheld nes, gba as a handheld snes, ds as a handheld n64, and 3ds as a handheld gc, graphics wise at least. Maybe they would have more 3ds party support if they had stronger hardware but even if they did i have a feeling people would still buy a nintendo console just for the nintendo games since now a days someone would own a nintendo system along a microsoft of sony system and not just a nintendo system itself. Oh and better online service also like xbl.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 16, 2016)

Hungry Friend said:


> Unfortunately a lot of the best fighters like the Marvel VS ports were Japan-only, but thankfully they can easily be emulated today. The SS was definitely underrated and the west got shafted big time when it came to some of its best releases and the RAM expansion made it a rather formidable system when correctly programmed for. Its potential was never fully realized, and it has the greatest fighting game pad ever.
> 
> Tangent aside, I agree although yeah the N64 was destroyed by the PSX due to cartridges' high cost+very limited storage space. If Nintendo would've used CDs+the expansion port for extra memory to speed up loading like some Saturn games did, I think it would have been much more competitive with the Playstation. The NES, SNES and Wii were their most successful home consoles and let's be honest; much of the Wii's success was due to it being a huge temporary fad for a short time even though it had tons of awesome games. Casual fans/trend followers are fickle, and Nintendo really need to improve their relationships with 3rd parties as well as design a console with plenty of power. I'm not a fan of forced gimmicks either(make them optional please!) but that's just me.
> 
> ...


Even if the N64 supported CDs, I doubt third parties would have touched it that much. Between some of the poor design decisions of the console's hardware and Nintendo's unwelcoming attitude towards thid parties, I think the PS1 would have still been the third party platform of choice. I always recommend people look up the report of what it was like for third party developers to try to develop for the Wii U leading to launch. I don't care if Nintendo puts out a powerful system able to blow $2K PCs out of the water at a fraction of the cost, if they don't take third party developers seriously and develop friendly tools and services for them, third party devs will still avoid the console.

Look at the PS3, technically it was more powerful than the 360, but it was much harder to develop for. The 360 ended up being the third party platform of choice for most of those two consoles' lifetimes.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jan 16, 2016)

Pacheko17 said:


> SNES was the greatest console of all time.
> 
> Why can't Nintendo go back to cartridges?



"The next time someone tells you the CD-ROM is the wave of the future, tell them that the future doesn’t belong to snails.”

QFT


----------



## chartube12 (Jan 16, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> PS1 was better than the N64. But Saturn? I can't think of even one game on the Saturn worth buying a Saturn for.



The Saturn had better hardware in term of what it was capable of. However it was incredibly difficult to program for (at the time). So it either got titles released weeks to months after the PS1 or glitchy PS1 ports. The daytona 500 looked great compared to the PS1 version however it also took awhile longer to get released.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 17, 2016)

Hungry Friend said:


> Unfortunately a lot of the best fighters like the Marvel VS ports were Japan-only, but thankfully they can easily be emulated today. The SS was definitely underrated and the west got shafted big time when it came to some of its best releases and the RAM expansion made it a rather formidable system when correctly programmed for. Its potential was never fully realized, and it has the greatest fighting game pad ever.
> 
> Tangent aside, I agree although yeah the N64 was destroyed by the PSX due to cartridges' high cost+very limited storage space. If Nintendo would've used CDs+the expansion port for extra memory to speed up loading like some Saturn games did, I think it would have been much more competitive with the Playstation. The NES, SNES and Wii were their most successful home consoles and let's be honest; much of the Wii's success was due to it being a huge temporary fad for a short time even though it had tons of awesome games. Casual fans/trend followers are fickle, and Nintendo really need to improve their relationships with 3rd parties as well as design a console with plenty of power. I'm not a fan of forced gimmicks either(make them optional please!) but that's just me.
> 
> ...


True.

Still, the best console to date to have authentic arcade games as is was the one and only Dreamcast. Incredible amount of arcade fighting games but the fighting stick itself goes for a good chunk of money. I'm not a big fan of the Dreamcast controller although I really like that the left analogue stick is in the correct position and the analogue triggers are exactly that, analogue.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> True.
> 
> Still, the best console to date to have authentic arcade games as is was the one and only Dreamcast. Incredible amount of arcade fighting games but the fighting stick itself goes for a good chunk of money. I'm not a big fan of the Dreamcast controller although I really like that the left analogue stick is in the correct position and the analogue triggers are exactly that, analogue.


Personally like snes, sega saturn, sega dreamcast, ps1, and ps2 for fighting games.


----------



## WeedZ (Jan 17, 2016)

The Panasonic 3do was the best system ever, hands down.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 17, 2016)

cvskid said:


> Personally like snes, sega saturn, sega dreamcast, ps1, and ps2 for fighting games.


I never quite got into gaming on PS2 mainly because Xbox and GameCube had the better ports of multiplatform games and they looked visually better. Forza 1 still looks eye-candy to me on the Original Xbox.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I never quite got into gaming on PS2 mainly because Xbox and GameCube had the better ports of multiplatform games and they looked visually better. Forza 1 still looks eye-candy to me on the Original Xbox.


You missed out on a lot of great games if you didn't play PS2. 



WeedZ said:


> The Panasonic 3do was the best system ever, hands down.


Nah. CD-i is where it's at.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> I never quite got into gaming on PS2 mainly because Xbox and GameCube had the better ports of multiplatform games and they looked visually better. Forza 1 still looks eye-candy to me on the Original Xbox.


Xbox was great for multiplatform games, I'll agree with that. I wouldn't have passed up the PS2, though. There were a lot of good exclusives for it. Though, most of them have HD ports for the PS3 now, so not much reason to go for a PS2 now. Otherwise, yeah the PS2 generally got the less shiny ports with worse load times.


----------



## izy (Jan 17, 2016)

funnystory said:


> Why is twilight princess remake on wii u and not n3ds?Cuz the system is too weak.Come on nintendo



you do realise that TP is a end of console gamecube and start of console Wii game

Nice joke saying N3DS can straight up play gamecube games lol


----------



## Pleng (Jan 17, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> PS1 was better than the N64. But Saturn? I can't think of even one game on the Saturn worth buying a Saturn for.



Daytona USA CCE, Sega Rally, NiGHTS into Dream, Christmas NiGHTS into Dreams, Virtua fighter 2

Funnily enough, I can't think of even one game worth buying a PS1 for...


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jan 17, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> True.
> 
> Still, the best console to date to have authentic arcade games as is was the one and only Dreamcast. Incredible amount of arcade fighting games but the fighting stick itself goes for a good chunk of money. I'm not a big fan of the Dreamcast controller although I really like that the left analogue stick is in the correct position and the analogue triggers are exactly that, analogue.


As someone who plays CVS2, MvC2, KoF games etc. on a DC controller frequently I've pretty much gotten used to it, but I need to get one of those adapters that allows you to use a Saturn pad on the DC. Sticks are too expensive(good ones at least) so I already have a SS pad+adapter for emulation, but I don't have an adapter for the DC yet.



TecXero said:


> Even if the N64 supported CDs, I doubt third parties would have touched it that much. Between some of the poor design decisions of the console's hardware and Nintendo's unwelcoming attitude towards thid parties, I think the PS1 would have still been the third party platform of choice. I always recommend people look up the report of what it was like for third party developers to try to develop for the Wii U leading to launch. I don't care if Nintendo puts out a powerful system able to blow $2K PCs out of the water at a fraction of the cost, if they don't take third party developers seriously and develop friendly tools and services for them, third party devs will still avoid the console.
> 
> Look at the PS3, technically it was more powerful than the 360, but it was much harder to develop for. The 360 ended up being the third party platform of choice for most of those two consoles' lifetimes.



Yeah, I really have no answer as for what Nintendo could do to improve 3rd party support because I've been kinda tuned out of the industry for a while and mostly play older games, but I certainly hope they find a way to improve relationships very, very soon because I want Nintendo to become relevant in the mainstream gaming culture once again. I like mostly Japanese games and a strong Nintendo would be a strong counterbalance to Sony and MS whose systems & games are very similar.


----------



## funnystory (Jan 17, 2016)

squee666 said:


> you do realise that TP is a end of console gamecube and start of console Wii game
> 
> Nice joke saying N3DS can straight up play gamecube games lol



they ported xenoblade chronicles.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 17, 2016)

Pleng said:


> Daytona USA CCE, Sega Rally, NiGHTS into Dream, Christmas NiGHTS into Dreams, Virtua fighter 2
> 
> Funnily enough, I can't think of even one game worth buying a PS1 for...


I guess it depends on how you experienced them at the time. I don't know even a single person who owns a Saturn so I missed out on whatever games that was released for that console. Maybe I'll check them out some day. 

Also, I'm guessing you're not into Final Fantasy.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jan 17, 2016)

Catastrophic said:


> You missed out on a lot of great games if you didn't play PS2.


It's not my fault. The damn console kept getting laser disc issues so I couldn't play my games. 

EDIT:



Pleng said:


> Daytona USA CCE, Sega Rally, NiGHTS into Dream, Christmas NiGHTS into Dreams, Virtua fighter 2
> 
> Funnily enough, I can't think of even one game worth buying a PS1 for...


Not even a single PS1 game, you say?

- Ape Escape
- Bloody Roar 2
- Bushido Blade 2
- Cyberbots
- Klonoa
- Ghost in the Shell
- Die Hard Trilogy
- Crash Bandicoot
- Crash Bandicoot 2
- Crash Bandicoot 3
- Crash Team Racing
- Spyro the Dragon
- Spyro the Dragon 2
- Spyro the Dragon 3
- Metal Gear Solid
- Dead or Alive
- Tekken 3
- Gran Turismo
- Gran Turismo 2
- Pandemonium
- Pandemonium 2
- Psychic Force
- Driver 2

The list goes on and on.


----------



## Deleted member 370671 (Jan 17, 2016)

The Lynx was the best console of all time. Especially with masterpieces like Hard Drivin'.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 17, 2016)

Pleng said:


> Daytona USA CCE, Sega Rally, NiGHTS into Dream, Christmas NiGHTS into Dreams, Virtua fighter 2
> 
> Funnily enough, I can't think of even one game worth buying a PS1 for...


There's a few. The main one would have to be Castlevania: Symphony of the Night. 


Hungry Friend said:


> Yeah, I really have no answer as for what Nintendo could do to improve 3rd party support because I've been kinda tuned out of the industry for a while and mostly play older games, but I certainly hope they find a way to improve relationships very, very soon because I want Nintendo to become relevant in the mainstream gaming culture once again. I like mostly Japanese games and a strong Nintendo would be a strong counterbalance to Sony and MS whose systems & games are very similar.


I'm honestly not concerned about them on the console front. I have a HTPC for couch multiplayer PC games, so as long as all the multiplayer games I'm interested in come to PC, I'll be happy on that front. The main thing I hope Nintendo keeps doing is putting out decent affordable handhelds. As for what they could do to get third party devs on board is actually work with them and make friendly dev kits and tools. Also, respond to questions the same day devs ask them, not a week later. If Nintendo wants them on board, they need to invest time, effort, and maybe some money into them.


----------



## Hungry Friend (Jan 18, 2016)

TecXero said:


> There's a few. The main one would have to be Castlevania: Symphony of the Night.
> 
> I'm honestly not concerned about them on the console front. I have a HTPC for couch multiplayer PC games, so as long as all the multiplayer games I'm interested in come to PC, I'll be happy on that front. The main thing I hope Nintendo keeps doing is putting out decent affordable handhelds. As for what they could do to get third party devs on board is actually work with them and make friendly dev kits and tools. Also, respond to questions the same day devs ask them, not a week later. If Nintendo wants them on board, they need to invest time, effort, and maybe some money into them.



I'm even more worried about the handheld market in the long term because of the ridiculously rapid rise of shitty, low quality pay2win ios/android shit. It's cutting into the dedicated handheld market quite a bit and I imagine it's only going to get worse. I'm admittedly a cynical pessimist(especially when it comes to business & politics) by nature so my views of things are often too grim but I also hope dedicated handhelds and the quality games that come along with that medium stay around for a good long time. One could argue that most of the best games being released today are on the 3DS(wish the Vita would sell) because the Wii U isn't doing well and big ambitious console games are more expensive than ever to make which severely limits creativity. Risks can be taken more often and with fewer consequences with handheld titles.


----------



## TecXero (Jan 18, 2016)

Hungry Friend said:


> I'm even more worried about the handheld market in the long term because of the ridiculously rapid rise of shitty, low quality pay2win ios/android shit. It's cutting into the dedicated handheld market quite a bit and I imagine it's only going to get worse. I'm admittedly a cynical pessimist(especially when it comes to business & politics) by nature so my views of things are often too grim but I also hope dedicated handhelds and the quality games that come along with that medium stay around for a good long time. One could argue that most of the best games being released today are on the 3DS(wish the Vita would sell) because the Wii U isn't doing well and big ambitious console games are more expensive than ever to make which severely limits creativity. Risks can be taken more often and with fewer consequences with handheld titles.


I think it's only cutting into those people that only picked up a handheld to play games like Harvest Moon. People who want something easy to pick up, waste time on, and put back down. People who are into more intense games aren't playing those more intense games on a smartphone. Yeah, they lost some of the market, but they still have a sustainable market that isn't going anywhere for a while.


----------



## GhostLatte (Jan 19, 2016)

Let's be honest. The Virtual Boy was the best console of all time.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 19, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Not even a single PS1 game, you say?
> 
> - Ape Escape
> - Bloody Roar 2
> ...



I didn't say it has no games. I said there were no games worth buying it for. 

Point was people have different definition of what makes up a good game


----------



## vayanui8 (Jan 19, 2016)

Why can't Sony give us a PS2


----------



## Catastrophic (Jan 19, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Why can't Sony give us a PS2


Because PS4 sort of is? Fairly affordable with great 3rd party support. It's also destroying the Nintendo counterpart which fits, too.


----------



## sarkwalvein (Jan 19, 2016)

Pleng said:


> I didn't say it has no games. I said there were no games worth buying it for.
> 
> Point was people have different definition of what makes up a good game


Really?
There were many games that made it Worth Buying It in its time.
In there you sure had Gran Turismo II, Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil, Silent Hill, SoTN... Or things I liked like Deception III.
Actually, there were a lot of games that made it worth it for the majority of gamers of the time. 
I don't see any other console with a better software library in the 1996-2000 timeframe. 
Hell, the PS1 was my unbeaten JRPG machine for a long time (along with SNES). I won't even list JRPGs that made it worth it because the list would go on and on, and there were gems.


----------



## cvskid (Jan 19, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Really?
> There were many games that made it Worth Buying It in its time.
> In there you sure had Gran Turismo II, Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil, Silent Hill, SoTN... Or things I liked like Deception III.
> Actually, there were a lot of games that made it worth it for the majority of gamers of the time.
> ...


I guess playstation consoles just aren't for him.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 20, 2016)

sarkwalvein said:


> Really?
> There were many games that made it Worth Buying It in its time.
> In there you sure had Gran Turismo II, Metal Gear Solid, Resident Evil, Silent Hill, SoTN... Or things I liked like Deception III.
> Actually, there were a lot of games that made it worth it for the majority of gamers of the time.



I'm well aware that made it worthwhile for you and 'the majority of gamers of the time'.



> I don't see any other console with a better software library in the 1996-2000 timeframe.



Saturn



> Hell, the PS1 was my unbeaten JRPG machine for a long time (along with SNES). I won't even list JRPGs that made it worth it because the list would go on and on, and there were gems.



Good for you, and all the people who like JRPGs!


----------



## laudern (Jan 20, 2016)

Pleng said:


> Funnily enough, I can't think of even one game worth buying a PS1 for...





Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Not even a single PS1 game, you say?
> 
> - Ape Escape
> - Bloody Roar 2
> ...



Does the list go on and on? Out of all those games I would only recommend Metal Gear Solid as a game worth playing from start to end.

If you are not playing for nostalgia, the above list, with the exception of MGS, does not have any games worth playing completely through.

If you're into rpg's (I am not) apparently castlevania is alright.

But really to play a game for pure fun from start to end, I can really only pick out one game from my knowledge of the ps1 library.

Time crisis would be a suggestion along with the other Namco shooters, as they are fun. But unless you have a CRT tv still, they cannot be played as intended.

EDIT - I'm not saying that I'm saying all games on the ps1 besides MGS are bad. I'm just saying those types of games (eg Spiro, GT, crash) have been redone a lot better by newer games are really are not worth your time unless it's for nostalgia. 

,MGS has obviously been redone better by newer games, but I personally think that the game plays so well and is not frustrating or broken, that it is still a valuable play through.


----------



## TVL (Jan 20, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> Why can't Sony give us a PS2



They actually did! I have one.


----------



## Muffins (Jan 31, 2016)

Pleng said:


> I didn't say it has no games. I said there were no games worth buying it for.
> 
> Point was people have different definition of what makes up a good game



Then you would be absolutely, positively wrong. 

"People" you speak of may have "different definitions" of what makes up a "good game", but what the Playstation had was an* immense variety in every genre*, creating mass appeal that sold systems. You had your 2D platformers and Metroidvanias like the MMX series and Castlevania, Symphony of the Night. You had your sports games. You had your racing games like Gran Turismo. You had your FPS games, with Medal of Honor, Doom, Quake II and my personal favorite, Descent. You had your Survival Horror games, with titles like Resident Evil, Silent Hill and Parasite Eve. You had your fighting games, your Street Fighters and such. You had Grand Theft Auto. You had your stealth titles like Metal Gear Solid. You had your Tactics games, with FF Tactics. And of course you had a _massive_ selection of RPGs- the Persona series was on the Playstation, as was Final Fantasy and many, many others.

You can have your own opinion of what makes a good game, but the sheer amount of mind boggling variety on the system makes the statement "there were no games worth buying it for" ludicrous.


----------



## Pleng (Jan 31, 2016)

"You can have an opinion, but it's wrong". Nice

If there were games I felt were worth buying a PS1 for, I would have bought one. I didn't - I think that pretty much backs up the fact that there were no games that made buying a PS1 worthwhile for me.


----------



## Muffins (Feb 3, 2016)

A man looked up at the sky. The sky was a bright blue- it was a gorgeous summer day. 

The man stuck his fist in the air and declared to the world: "It is my opinion that this sky is beige and it is raining!"

The world looked at the man and his opinion, shook its head and continued turning.


----------

